# build fixed(picture) box bay window frame



## buildframe (Jan 13, 2012)

I have purchased sealed units for a box bay window. The picture and side lights will by non opening(fixed) and meet at 90 angle.
I was thinking of building the window frames out of vertical grain fir or oak. suggestions? I was thinking of building each side of the frame from one pc of wood. Are there any issues with warping if I do so?(BC coast)
I can't find any diagrams on line for building a frame. If you have one I would like to see it. I was thinking or routering/cutting out the outside edge so the window can be removed and replaced from the outside. Corners finger joint on 45. Any suggestions? 
Once windows are framed, I was planning on putting them in between posts of a constructed box bay so they can each be manipulated. 
I want to attach the box bay to the exterior wall. (not slide into the rough opening, not flush with rough opening) It would attach 4 inches beyond rough opening on each side yet flush with bottom sill and top. Kitchen counter would flow into box bay. Any ideas on how to attach to the exterior wall?
I have read on line that some builders use supports below box bay and others use adjustable cables above box bay to support box bay. Uncertain how cables attach. Any suggestions on this as well? 
Thanks


----------

